# Pivot Punch



## SamT (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't remember the proper name for this move, though it sounded very similar to "Joon Dan Hang Jin" with the way my instructor pronounced it. The basic maneuver starts with a horse riding stance with the fist extended in a punch, and the other arm pulled back as a counter-force. Then, when moving to strike again, the extended hand opens up (as in telling someone to stop), the rear leg steps towards the front, and then the entire body pivots into a horse riding stance so the arm that was previously the counter-force is now extended in a punch. That's the best way I can think to describe it, I've been away from the dojang due to harsh weather.

Now, due to my absence, I have completely forgotten how to turn around when I get done with a series of strikes. If anyone recognizes what this technique is, could you please help explain what I'm supposed to do? I keep tripping over my own feet .


----------



## JoelD (Jan 5, 2009)

What you're describing sure sounds like your basic "When Jin Kong Kyuk" or "side punch". Perhaps im misunderstanding you though, as that is a pretty basic technique....


----------



## SamT (Jan 5, 2009)

I think that "side punch" is what the proper name is in English. I'm 9th Gup and havn't been to the dojang for awhile.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 5, 2009)

To turn after a series of side punches you turn your head the other way, bring the arm that last punched round, lift the leg opposite the last punching side and as you drop it side punch with that side arm. 

Hope that makes sense


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 5, 2009)

JoelD said:


> What you're describing sure sounds like your basic "When Jin Kong Kyuk" or "side punch". Perhaps im misunderstanding you though, as that is a pretty basic technique....



Sounds like Hoeng jin kong kyuk to me too, only starting from keema jaseh.  That is a 9th gup technique, so that makes sense.


----------



## JoelD (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres a vid for you Sam... it is the first technique in this video and the instructor shows how to do the turn. Hope this helps.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jan 5, 2009)

The name is not for the movement you describe. The romanization is a little different, but "Joon Dan Hang Jin" is a side punch in horse stance. No turn is involved.

The one you are describing is one of 2 variations of the same technique. The name is "Dwi jin Kong kyuck", or reverse punch, horse stance.

The movement starts crossing your rear leg behind the front, crouching a little (both knees flexed). At the same time the front hand is used to do a block. (Think of it as it you were blocking a front kick). Then you prepare the punch extending the front arm and placing the rear flexed one on it. Turn around from behind, the foot which was previously rear will be the front one.  The front foot and the punch reach their place the at the same time. Horse stance of course.

You turn from the back because is the shortest path, and because of that you cross the rear leg behind the front one. This way you won't trip with you own feet.

Some people do the same punch without the front low block, crossing both arms in front of the body (like an X), something like the one on this video (0:16)





I hope this is the movement you need to remember


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 5, 2009)

@Montecarlodrag: 00:16 of the video you showed is a turning hammer-fist strike... am I missing something?


----------



## Lynne (Jan 5, 2009)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> @Montecarlodrag: 00:16 of the video you showed is a turning hammer-fist strike... am I missing something?


Also at 9th gup, they wouldn't be learning a hammer-fist yet, would they?


----------



## Lynne (Jan 5, 2009)

JoelD said:


> Heres a vid for you Sam... it is the first technique in this video and the instructor shows how to do the turn. Hope this helps.



If it's the side punch, this is it.  Please note that you start off in a ready stance.  The leg that moves forward chambers up as you twist the same hip back and you aim with the opposite arm as you noted.  To turn with that move, you simply shift your feet, chamber up the front leg, twist, and step forward (aiming with the opposite arm of course). It can be a little confusing at first.  At 8th gup we learned a combination of side block (yup makee)- side punch.  I still have to think about it some times.

I haven't learned this from a horse stance yet.  We do a side stance.


----------



## JWLuiza (Jan 5, 2009)

Lynne said:


> Also at 9th gup, they wouldn't be learning a hammer-fist yet, would they?



Different schools learn techniques at different times.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 5, 2009)

Montecarlodrag said:


> The name is not for the movement you describe. The romanization is a little different, but "Joon Dan Hang Jin" is a side punch in horse stance. No turn is involved.



Montecarlo,

We may need some OP clarification here (since it seems like this is going to be a bunch of us trying to figure out what he means!).

But I'm curious about Joon Dan Hang Jin....Is this like, &#51473;&#45800;&#54945;&#51652; (&#51652; as in &#36914; I assume)?   I've never heard of a technique by the name, but it makes sense.  Roughly translates to center section side forward....or center side punch moving forward.

Can you describe that movement a bit?  Is this what you call a standard side punch?  Thanks!

~Craig


----------



## JoelD (Jan 5, 2009)

Lynne said:


> If it's the side punch, this is it. Please note that you start off in a ready stance. The leg that moves forward chambers up as you twist the same hip back and you aim with the opposite arm as you noted. To turn with that move, you simply shift your feet, chamber up the front leg, twist, and step forward (aiming with the opposite arm of course). It can be a little confusing at first. At 8th gup we learned a combination of side block (yup makee)- side punch. I still have to think about it some times.
> 
> I haven't learned this from a horse stance yet. We do a side stance.


 
We also learned that particular combination at around 8th gup or so.. called "When Jin Kong Kyuk Hu Jin Hu Gul Yup Mahkee" in korean. That particular combo is in Du Moon (Yuk Ro Cho Dan)...

Side stance and Horse stance are basically the same thing, i think the direction of intent is what differentiates them. also the hip movements in the strikes associated with each one differ to, naturally. But if you just stand in one or the other with your arms limp at your sides from the waist down they are the same. legs wide, knees bent deeply pushing out on the heels, hips squared.

for example we do Pahl Put Ki during warmups in a horse stance (Kee meh Jaseh) but a side punch is done in a side stance (Sa Ko Rip Jaseh).


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 6, 2009)

JoelD said:


> for example we do Pahl Put Ki during warmups in a horse stance (Kee meh Jaseh) but a side punch is done in a side stance (Sa Ko Rip Jaseh).



Now see there's an interesting difference; we do side punches in horse stance.


----------



## JoelD (Jan 6, 2009)

interesting, yet if you and i did a side punch side by side we would do the identical technique... probably just a matter of semantics.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 6, 2009)

Aside from stance, you're probably right.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jan 6, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Montecarlo,
> 
> We may need some OP clarification here (since it seems like this is going to be a bunch of us trying to figure out what he means!).
> 
> ...



"Choon Dan hang Jin" is a mid punch in horse stance, nothing more. Just like the 3 central punches you do in Kicho hyung sam Bu.

As far as the movement described on the original question, What I understood is a "Dwi Jin kong kyuck", called by several names depending on school. Is not exactly as shown on the video I posted, I only quoted the video to show more or less how the movement was.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 10, 2009)

I've always known this technique as a simple side punch.  There's a lot to say about proper execution, but it is still a fairly basic technique.  As to which belt level or training level this technique, a hammer fist strike, or any other technique are taught, almost every school is different.  There are some groups and such that have multiple schools where everything is taught the same way, but they are all in turn different from other groups and the individual schools.


----------

